# Tesla Computer - Chinese Import - Tariffs



## Gordon87 (Mar 5, 2019)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...iff-exemption-for-model-3-brain-idUSKCN1S91ZX


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Interesting as Musk noted the new FSD HW was made by Samsung in Austin during the Autonomy day event.


----------



## Rajat Bhatia (Jul 17, 2018)

The chip is made at Samsung Austin, maybe the board comes from there?


----------



## tesla m3 (Mar 28, 2019)

The chip is made in the united states by Samsung, but the rest of it is assembled in China. Think of it like a computer - your CPU is just one component.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

We have waited so long as technology has been exported that a lot of things just can’t be made in the US. It would be very expensive because you would be installing new technology and training workers. You never even make it to the point where wages are a factor.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

SR22pilot said:


> We have waited so long as technology has been exported that a lot of things just can't be made in the US. It would be very expensive because you would be installing new technology and training workers. You never even make it to the point where wages are a factor.


I'm not arguing that it will be more expensive, but we can sit back and have our asses owned by other countries or we can build it here and pay a little more for it. Some day we will get tough again and quit being owned by the rest of the world. I don't know what the capabilities of the new TI place will be, but they are trying. https://www.cor.net/Home/Components/News/News/4061/73

Some of the the overseas manufacturing may be more about the raw materials, but most of these boards are made in clean rooms by large assembly machines. There isn't that much human labor involved.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

GDN said:


> I'm not arguing that it will be more expensive, but we can sit back and have our asses owned by other countries or we can build it here and pay a little more for it. Some day we will get tough again and quit being owned by the rest of the world. I don't know what the capabilities of the new TI place will be, but they are trying. https://www.cor.net/Home/Components/News/News/4061/73
> 
> Some of the the overseas manufacturing may be more about the raw materials, but most of these boards are made in clean rooms by large assembly machines. There isn't that much human labor involved.


Try actually making a TV here. The panel technology doesn't exist anymore. If you believe what you are saying then force TV's to be made in the US. All current TV's would disappear and we would suffer years of inferior product followed by TV's becoming decent but outrageously expensive. In maybe 10 years you might see something finally competitive on the world stage.

Instead, we can start by keeping technology here. Instead of fighting against Tesla, the government should be supporting a company that, at the moment, has a lead over the foreign competition. However, based on past history, EV's will be another area where we throw away a lead because we are short sighted.


----------

